# Cx9001-1101 + Kl1408 Kl 2408 Kl 9010



## CXler (17 Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin durch Google auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe folgendes Anliegen. Wir hatten für einen event. Auftrag die Beckhoff Komponenten 
*CX9001-1101*
*KL1408 *
*KL2408 *
*KL9010*
uns *inkl. TwinCat Software* angeschafft. Leider kam der Auftrag nicht zustande und nun habe ich diese Hardware übernommen um damit etwas anzufangen.

Gesagt getan sprich und wie es nicht sein sollte funktionierte garnichts :sad: 

*Fangen wir mal beim Hardware Aufbau an:*

- Gesteckt wie folgt CX9001-1101 KL1408 KL2408 und KL9010.
- K-Bus und Power Klemmen der Busklemmen jeweils mit getrennten 24V versorgt.
- CX9001-1101 Leds leuchten wie folgt: 
PWR => grün
LAN1 => hellgrün ab und zu blinkend
LAN2 => -
K-Bus => -
HDD => grün
- Verbindung vom CX9001-1101 über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle X001 mit einem 1:1 durchgeschaltenem Patch Kabel (gekreuztes hatte ich auch propiert ohne Erfolg) auf die Netzwerkkarte des PCs.

- Danach ein einfaches SPS-Programm geschrieben, dies getestet übersetzt und gespeichert und die .typ erstellt.

*Nun im Konfig Modus den System Manager gestartet:*
- SPS-Konfiguartion => SPS Projekt Anfügen => .typ
- EA-Konfiguartion => E/A Geräte => Gerät anfügen => Beckhoff Hardware => CX9000 Terminal Device ausgewählt (das müsste es sein, oder brauche ich die CX1100 Netzteil/Klemmenschaltung auch noch?)
- Gerät Anfügen und die Busklemmen 1408, 2408 sowie KL9010 angefügt und die Variablen den einzelnen Kanälen zugewiesen.

- Konfiguration aktiviert, im PLC-Control Online gegangen und das Zielsystem ausgewählt und Eingeloogt.

So und was mache ich nun falsch das es bei mir nicht klappt? Habe mir auch die Hilfedatei komplett installiert und bin das Beispielprogramm Maschine.pro durchgegangen hat aber auch nicht geklappt :???: 

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir etwas Hilfestellung geben könntet. 

Trotzdem euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Februar 2008)

CXler schrieb:


> - Gesteckt wie folgt CX9001-1101 KL1408 KL2408 und KL9010.
> - K-Bus und Power Klemmen der Busklemmen jeweils mit getrennten 24V versorgt.
> - CX9001-1101 Leds leuchten wie folgt:
> PWR => grün
> ...


Soweit korrekt, ob Crossover- oder normales Netzwerkkabel ist egal, der CX9xxx besitzt meines Wissens nach einen integrierten Switch.


CXler schrieb:


> - Danach ein einfaches SPS-Programm geschrieben, dies getestet übersetzt und gespeichert und die .typ erstellt.
> 
> *Nun im Konfig Modus den System Manager gestartet:*
> - SPS-Konfiguartion => SPS Projekt Anfügen => .typ


auch korrekt (.typ-Datei wird i.d.R: automatisch erstellt, wenn due physikalische E/As (z.B: %IX0.0) programmiert oder geändert hast)


CXler schrieb:


> - EA-Konfiguartion => E/A Geräte => Gerät anfügen => Beckhoff Hardware => CX9000 Terminal Device ausgewählt (das müsste es sein, oder brauche ich die CX1100 Netzteil/Klemmenschaltung auch noch?)
> - Gerät Anfügen und die Busklemmen 1408, 2408 sowie KL9010 angefügt und die Variablen den einzelnen Kanälen zugewiesen.


ok, die Hardware-Konig hättest du dir aber sparen können, wenn du im Konfig-Modus per Rechtsklick auf E/A-Geräte einfach "Geräte suchen" gemacht hättest. Dann werden die Geräte automatisch gesucht und angefügt. Evtl. werden anstelle der KL14xx und KL24xx andere Klemmen angezeigt, die aber die gleiche Funktionsweise haben. Ansonsten kann man mittels Rechtsklick -> "in kompatiblen Typ ändern" (oder so ähnlich) den Typ ändern.
Das "CX9000 Terminal Device " ist auch korrekt. Wird bei automatischer Konfiguration aber auch überflüssig.


CXler schrieb:


> - Konfiguration aktiviert, im PLC-Control Online gegangen und das Zielsystem ausgewählt und Eingeloogt.
> 
> So und was mache ich nun falsch das es bei mir nicht klappt? Habe mir auch die Hilfedatei komplett installiert und bin das Beispielprogramm Maschine.pro durchgegangen hat aber auch nicht geklappt :???:


Was ist denn das Problem? Nach dem Einloggen solltest du gefragt werden "Soll das Programm geladen werden" (oder so ähnlich). Das musst du natürlich bestätigen.
Und dann noch "Online -> Start" !!! (Ganz wichtig).
Läuft das SPS-Programm nicht, läuft der K-Bus nicht. Soll das Programm auch nach dem Abschalten der Versorgungsspannung erhalten bleiben, musst du noch ein "Bootprojekt" erstellen.

Um zu testen, ob die E/As funktionieren, aktiviere anstelle des RUN-Modus nach dem konfigurieren der E/As den "Freerun-Modus" (im KONFIG). Dann kann man die E/As manuell schalten.


----------



## CXler (17 Februar 2008)

Hallo trinitaucher,

danke für deine Antwort. Hab das ganze nochmal ausprobiert und so siehts aus:

Das Programm nochmal geladen und habe dies bestätigt und bin über Online auf Start gegangen. 

Das Programm läuft im PLC-Control wie es soll, aber der K-Bus läuft nicht, die LED bleibt dunkel. Woran liegt das denn?


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Februar 2008)

Kontrolliere mal, ob ein Häkchen bei "Online -> Simulation" gesetzt ist.
Falls dem so ist, musst du dies entfernen!


----------



## CXler (17 Februar 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Kontrolliere mal, ob ein Häkchen bei "Online -> Simulation" gesetzt ist.
> Falls dem so ist, musst du dies entfernen!


 
Die Auswahlmöglichkeit Simulation blendet er mir gar nicht zum aktivieren ein, sprich ist hellgrau hinterlegt egal ob Off oder Online


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Februar 2008)

hmm... na dann teste doch erstmal nur die E/As im Konfig-Modus (FREERUN). Nur um zu sehen, ob der Bus generell läuft.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Programm einfach gestrickt ist und du auch die E/As benutzt. Ansonsten versuch's mal mit dem simpelsten aller Programme:

Out := In; (*24V auf nen Input der KL1408 legen*)

bzw. sogar

Out := TRUE;

Deklarationen:
Out AT%Q*: BOOL; (* Adressierungen mit '*' werden von TwinCAT durchgeführt*)
In AT%I*: BOOL;

Kompilieren (beachte bei der Steuerungskonfiguration, CX9xxx sind 'ARM'-Prozessoren), .tpy neu einbinden, verknüpfen, aktivieren, einloggen, starten.
Einfach nur zum K-Bus testen.


----------



## CXler (17 Februar 2008)

Also du hast mir unter Auswahl der Zielplattform vorgeschlagen den CX(ARM) auszuwählen, wenn ich das mache kann ich mich später nicht mehr in mein Projekt einloggen. Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: Falscher PLC-Type angeschlossen 

Habe nun wieder auf PC oder CX (86) umgeschalten und da funktioniert das ganze. Jedoch die K-Bus LED bleibt dunkel...

Mein Testprogramm ist schon recht einfach und zwar ein Eingang und der schaltet nacher den Ausgang. Auf die Eingangskarte habe ich die +24V gelegt und wenn der Eingang true ist welche ich via Werte schreiben gemacht habe müsste der besagte Ausgang ja erscheinen bzw. deren LED leuchten. Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Februar 2008)

Ahh...Moment !!!:

Kontrolliere bitte mal das "Zielsystem" (sowohl im System-Manager, als auch in PLC-Control). Ein CX9xxx ist definitiv eine ARM-basierte CPU. Hast du als Zielsystem evtl. deinen eigenen PC angewählt? Da würde der Compiler nämlich meckern, wenn du ne ARM-CPU auswählst. Beim CX9xxx muss es ein ARM sein!!!


----------



## CXler (17 Februar 2008)

Ok da ist was und zwar im Konfig Modus findet der den CX via Broadcast Search. Muss ich diesen nur über Route hinzufügen anwählen? Falls ja fragt er mich nach einem Passwort, Benutzername Administrator. Wie ist denn das werksseitige Passwort?


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Februar 2008)

also hast du den CX schonmal zuvor nicht als Zielsystem ausgewählt, sondern deinen lokalen PC?

Ok, Route hinzufügen ist korrekt, beim CX9xxx wird, glaube ich, per default kein Passwort benötigt. Einfach "Enter" drücken. Ansonsten versuch mal "1". 
Danach sollte im Suchen-Dialog ein 'X' hinter dem CX stehen und in PLC-Control und im System Manager ist der CX als Zielsystem wählbar


----------



## CXler (17 Februar 2008)

So habe mal deinen letzten Rat befolgt und siehe da es hat geklappt mit dem Zielsystem auswählen.

Nun plagt mir aber folgendes und zwar ein Timeout... siehe Bild. Wie bekomme ich den wieder weg?


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Februar 2008)

TIMEOUT bedeutet, dass keine Verbindung zum CX besteht. Der CX9xxx ist ein eher schwaches Modell, daher kann es schon einige Zeit dauern, bis der sich meldet. Wenn's aber länger dauert als in etwa 10 Sekunden, ist was mit der Verbindung im Argen.
Dann probier mal folgendes:

Klick auf des TwinCAT-Symbol in der Taskleiste -> Eigenschaften -> AMS-Router. Dort mal den EIntrag vom CX entfernen, dann TwinCAT neu starten und kontrollieren, ob der EIntrag in diesem Menü nun auch wirklich verschwunden ist. Ansonsten nochmal das ganze (manchmal rafft TwinCAT das irgendwie nicht, hab ich das Gefühl). Dann im System Manager nochmal das Zielsystem suchen und verbinden. Da manchmal die Namensauflösung von Windows nicht so recht will, wähle im Suchen-Dialog ("Adressen Info") anstelle von "Host Name" mal "IP ADresse". Dann den CX hinzufügen ('X'). Und nun den CX nochmal anwählen.
Teste auch mal einen PING zum CX.


----------



## CXler (18 Februar 2008)

So lieber trinitaucher, habe auch nun deinen letzten Tip erfolgreich umsetzen können und siehe da mein SPS-Programm läuft auf dem CX wie gewünscht.

Nochmals besten Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe und die sehr hilfreichen Tips!!! :s12:


----------



## CXler (18 Februar 2008)

Hab da grad noch einen ADS Error (siehe Anhang) erhalten, gibts dazu eventuell auch eine Lösung?


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Februar 2008)

Eben dieser ADS-Error kommt meist, wenn du anstelle "IP Adresse" die Einstellung "Host Name" für Adress-Info verwendest.
Nimm am besten immer "IP-Adresse".


----------



## CXler (19 Februar 2008)

Also dieser Timeout kommt auch wenn ich IÜ-Adresse anwählen. Ziemlich nervig dieser Fehler. Gibts da nicht noch irgendwo einen Trick?


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Februar 2008)

Aber du hast doch oben geschrieben, die Verbindung würde klappen und das SPS-Programm läuft? Diese Meldung kommt doch nur dann, wenn du den CX als neue Route hinzufügen willst.
Poste doch mal ein Screenshot von deinem Routeneintrag (TwinCAT-Symbol in Taskleiste -> Eigenschaften -> AMS-Router).


----------



## CXler (19 Februar 2008)

Ja die Verbindung hatte ja gestern einwandfrei geklappt, SPS-Program lief auch wie es soll.

Wollte das ganze heute morgen wieder starten und seitdem verfolgt dieser Timeout mich. 

Habe auch in der Taskleiste -> Eigenschaften -> AMS-Router den Eintrag vom CX entfernt, dann TwinCAT neu gestartet, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Februar 2008)

Hast du den CX auf DHCP stehen? Und bekommt der vielleicht immer ne neue IP zugewiesen?
Stell deinen PC und den CX mal auf feste IP-Adressen ein und mach dann die Routeneinträge neu.


----------



## CXler (19 Februar 2008)

Prima Tip mit den festen IP-Adressen, funktioniert!!!

Sag mal gibt es denn über TwinCat bzw. den CX irgendwelche Doku in der solche Tips und Kniffe hinterlegt sind?


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Februar 2008)

Für alle Beckhoff-Produkte gibt's die quasi Beckhoff "Ezyklopädie" :
http://infosys.beckhoff.com
(auch als Offline-Version zum Download)


----------



## CXler (19 Februar 2008)

Ja die Infosys habe ich ja installiert und z.B. auch nach dem Timeout Fehler gesucht und gefunden, jedoch keine Beschreibung für die Abhilfe


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Februar 2008)

Na ja, nicht jeder Fehler oder jede Meldung sind dokumentiert. Dafür ist TwinCAT einfach zu umfangreich. 
Vieles (gerade deine Sache) ergibt sich aus Kenntnissen der Netzwerktechnik und den Eigenarten von "ADS", dem Beckhoff "Software-Bus", worauf TwinCAT basiert.

Und schließlich gibt's ja auch dieses Forum, wo zum Glück einige Beckhoff-Nutzer mitlesen.


----------

